# Dartfrog Hybrid Research



## macuser (Oct 8, 2015)

below is an interesting video about making hybrid dart frogs for research.

Dartfrog Hybrid Research; Frog & Butterfly Mimicry
https://youtu.be/fSoK_xAoI-k


----------

